# 200,000-Mile Mark - 2011 Cruze Eco



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That's one heck of a first post.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome and congratulations. You're the 4th member to reach 200,000 miles.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and 200k is very impressive, well done.

Do you do the maintenance on your Cruze or someone else?

What type of oil and oil change interval do you follow?

Again, welcome!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm very interested in regular preventative maintenance, driving habits, (average rpms while accelerating from stop, how much highway/city driving done these sort of things)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fuelmax (Oct 30, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Do you do the maintenance on your Cruze or someone else?
> 
> What type of oil and oil change interval do you follow?


Hi IndyDiesel,

Thanks for the welcome.

I perform the maintenance myself when possible. I bought most of the parts from GM Parts Now in Grand Rapids, Source One Auto Parts in Kalamazoo, or Amazon.

I followed the DIC Oil Life monitor and the average interval was 10,283 miles. Oil was usually ACDelco dexos 5W-30.

I read recently that the Oil Life interval was changed in 2013 so I'm planning to decrease the interval for the next 200,000 . I am also considering using a high-mileage oil like Mobil 1 High Mileage with higher phosphorus and zinc levels.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

fuelmax said:


> Hi IndyDiesel,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> ...


Very good. I think they did change oil interval to shorten it. When I had a 14 eco manual I think it was closer to 7500 mile interval. Any oil consumption between to changes? What sort of interval are you using on the manual transmission and fluid? We have had several members here with that transmission and had some issues and some warranty replacements as I recall. I think it had to do with the factory not putting enough fluid in and caused some synchro issues.


----------



## fuelmax (Oct 30, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Any oil consumption between to changes? What sort of interval are you using on the manual transmission and fluid? We have had several members here with that transmission and had some issues and some warranty replacements as I recall. I think it had to do with the factory not putting enough fluid in and caused some synchro issues.


I haven't noticed any oil consumption attributable to burning oil. Before I replaced the turbo oil feed line, it was pumping oil out of the engine pretty badly. After fixing that, it was still leaking which turned out to be the oil cooler. 

I only changed the trans fluid once (last year) and I filled it to the new, higher recommended level. I recently read that changing it every 45,000 miles is recommended.


----------



## fuelmax (Oct 30, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> I'm very interested in regular preventative maintenance, driving habits, (average rpms while accelerating from stop, how much highway/city driving done these sort of things)


The mileage is about 70% highway and 30% city and I followed the Scheduled Maintenance in the manual.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

fuelmax said:


> The mileage is about 70% highway and 30% city and I followed the Scheduled Maintenance in the manual.


I have a 2011 ltz 1.4t, I'm trying to learn both how to perform the work I don't already know but also what I can do behind the wheel to keep her on the road, when the next gen came out I lost all equity I had left lol so I'm stuck ! I only have 46k on it. I put about 7 thousand a year

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on 200K! Welcome, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats and thanks for the post.


----------



## fuelmax (Oct 30, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> I have a 2011 ltz 1.4t, I'm trying to learn both how to perform the work I don't already know but also what I can do behind the wheel to keep her on the road, when the next gen came out I lost all equity I had left lol so I'm stuck ! I only have 46k on it. I put about 7 thousand a year


Hello Chevy_Country,

With the low miles you are putting on your Cruze, you shouldn't need to worry about wearing it out. If something breaks, get it repaired soon because failures in one part or system can sometimes damage other parts if you keep driving the car.


----------



## CJ_Cruze (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum fuelmax, and congrats on the 200,000 mi mark. Personally I love seeing high mileage Cruzes, gives me hope mine will be problem free for a long time oh and thanks for posting the maintenance/repair details.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CJ_Cruze said:


> Welcome to the forum fuelmax, and congrats on the 200,000 mi mark. Personally I love seeing high mileage Cruzes, gives me hope mine will be problem free for a long time oh and thanks for posting the maintenance/repair details.


We have member who has over 400,000 miles on his 2012 ECO MT. He knows someone else who has over 500,000 miles on his Cruze. They're both inter-city couriers so they spend a lot of time on the highway.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

It's nice to know those little four bangers will last that long if taken care of.
Thanks!!


----------



## cruzeie19 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi, I wanted to see if you had an update on your cruze. Any further issues, etc. I have one at just under 144,000. Purchased it at 100k. I have taken great care of it and not had any major problems in my 3 years of owning. I wanted to see if I should "get out now" and try to trade it in for some value while there is some left. Or drive it into the ground. Without knowing what happened on the first 100k (like me) do you think If I continue great maintenance I could get to 200k? Beyond? Thank you so much for your time and help.


----------

